# Sticky soap in humid weather



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

I am getting the soap making bug again. It has been years but one of the things I remember is when at a craft show is it was hot and humid or any type of rain was falling my soap would become sticky. The same bar of soap at room temp would be fine. Any suggestions how I can prevent this. One thing for sure is the humidity isn't going away in Virginia.

Thanks -

Jolene


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

to stop the rain, set up a small tent or cover your table with plastic until rain stops, there is not a whole lot you can do about the humidity.. keep a fan on your soaps.. helps some
Barb


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Dans bands! (HA! I should get commission!) Can still see and smell the soap, but only the open sides get a little sticky.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

okay, Beth, I have to get my papermart comission, too- if you cut the selaed end off their 4x shrink bags, they are bands- at only a penny a piece before shipping! :laughcry


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

What size bar are you doing with the papermart bags? I might actually convert - BUT Dans bands have a nice perforation so you don't wreck a bar unwrapping it... :biggrin


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I am wrapping a Vicki-sized bar, if that helps any. Martha molds cut in 7 bars per section. Sometimes if a bar has shrunk a lot, then I will cut 3/8 of an inch off the end of the bag. I shrink it leaving a small oval opening. I have never damaged a bar by just pulling on the edge of that opening and then the wrapper comes off like an orange peel spiral.

Perferated bands make me nervous. I bought the ones from MMS for my lip balms, and they melt together when I shrink wrap them. It keeps them secure, though! The customers have to cut them off :lol


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Aw, see, I don't do a vicki bar so I stick with Dans bands. I have a more standard size bar, one inch thick, etc. Even if it does cost 12 cents I think I'm sticking with the bands!


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I use muslin bags


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Beth, what size are your bars? I am sitting here with a ruler, lol, and I am going to measure one of mine...I actually cut the recipe from 7 lbs of oil to 6 lbs, so my bars are a little shorter than a Vicki bar. I can just slide a bar into the bag, but sometimes I trim a little off the open end to get a smoother finish on the sniffie opening, like maybe a 1/4 inch.

3 3/4 in long X 2 1/8 in wide X 1 3/8 in tall

I found boxes once the perfect size except they were wider than my soap and just a hair shorter...I was sad. I am considering making all new molds, changing my recipe size, and switching to boxes  Maybe next year... There are no standard sizes in handcrafted soap


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

1 inch thick, 3 inches wide, 2.5 inches tall.


----------

